# سائل الجلي



## سليمان الصفدي (25 يونيو 2006)

اريد طريقة ومكونات صنع سائل الجلي وكيفية زيادة اللزوجه حتى يكون جامد وما يكون زي الماء وما هي المادة المستخدمة في زيادة تركيزة ولزوجته وطريقة عمله لو سمحتو بسرعة ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير والسلام:13: :67:


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان شاء الله الاخوان مايقصرو معاك ياغالي ويقومو بتوجيهك وارجو من الله لنا ولك التوفيق


----------



## chopin (2 يوليو 2006)

الجلي !!!!::68: 

علي العموم اذا كان الجلي المخصص للأكل الكونات موجودة علي المغلف:2: 
وهي في الأغلب بروتين حيواني (بقري) واحيانا نباتي (نباتات بحرية)

ولا سائل الجلي (الملمع) :5: 

اما اذا كان المطلوب زيادة لزوجة السوائل فهناك اكثر من طريقة:33: 


حدد ولك ما تريد:81:​


----------



## Osa (3 يوليو 2006)

يا اخى العزيز هذه اللزوجة ناتجة من استخدام المواد المحتوية على سيليلوز و هو قادر على رفع اللزوجة


----------



## مروان2006 (14 يوليو 2006)

حمض السلفون +كوستيك 
أخلط جيدا حتى تحصل على اللون الأبيض تأكد من الاعتدال بواسطة ورقة Ph


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وشكرا على تعاونكم اخواني المهندسين ولكن اريد سائل الجلي الملمع واعتذر عن عدم التوضح يا اخي chopin وارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم وشكرا على تعاونكم اخواني المهندسين ولكن اريد سائل الجلي الملمع واعتذر عن عدم التوضح يا اخي chopin وارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rodius (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم وشكرا


----------



## hakam khanfar (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوه الاعزاء صناعه المنظفات ليست بالسهوله التي تظنوها هذا اذا كنتم تودون الحصول على نوعيه جيده
سائل الجلي يوجد منه تركيز مختلفه 12-18-20-24-36% التركيز هو كميه الماده الفعاله 
surface active agent
وهذه الواد تقسم الى عده اصناف ارجو منك دراستها والتعرف على كل نوع منها واذا صعب عليك شيء فانا ساساعك باذن الله


----------



## gad777 (9 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله
انا واجهتني نفس المشكله انني عملت سائل الجلي ده بس المشكله ان اللزوجه كانت قليله
بحثت في النت الى ان توصلت في نفس هذا المنتدى الى مواد تضاف لتحسين الخواص ولكني لم اجربها كلها 
انا هقولك يا سيدي بس انا غير مسئول عن النتيجه
جرب اولا في كميه بسيطه الى ان تحصل الى نتيجه مرضيه حينئذ توكل على الله ولكن لا تنسى ان تدعيلي ارجوك
لزياده اللزوجه تستخدم ماده التيلوز ويضاف حوالي 50جرام لك 10 كيلو سلفونيك
بس طبعا تضاف هذه الماده بعد انتهاء عمليه تعادل الحمض والقاعده
يعني تاضف بعد ان تخلط السلفونيك والصودا مثلا بعشر ساعات ولا حاجه
فيه ماده تانيه اسمها اميدات بس انا لم اجربها لاني سمعت انها صعبه التحضير يعني
جربها ان شئت
بارك الله فيك ولك
ولا تنسى ان تدعيلي
اخوك احمد جاد مصر


----------



## azizi_1 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

ببساطة شديدة ضع ملح الطعام وهو كفيل بزيادة اللزوجة التي ترغبها حتى الوصول الى درجة يصبح سائل الجلي على شكل هلامي ومتجلط.

طريقة مجربة

تحياتي


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

50 غرام لكل كيلو سلفونيك ولا لكل كيلو لودلين


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد_البراء (28 مايو 2010)

*فلسطين*

الرجاء تزويدي بخلطة تجارية وجيدة لسائل الجلي:56:


----------

